# Beam Fiber Increases FUP by 50%, Offers Wi-Fi router for Rs. 1499



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 10, 2014)

> Beam Fiber customers can enjoy more downloads at Jet Speeds as the FUP limits have been increased by up to 50%. The base plan which used to come with FUP of 20 GB will now have 30 GB, an increase by 50%. The changes came in to effect on 31 July 2014 midnight. Here are the change details:
> 
> 
> *telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/beam_fup.jpg
> ...


Source

Thank u beam  enjoying . 

 bsnl is dying in hyd.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 10, 2014)

Are beam's broadband services also available in the suburbs of Kolkata?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 10, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Are beam's broadband services also available in the suburbs of Kolkata?



No beam only in Hyd. 

I think it has a  parent company called Act broadband with fiber service which think limited to Bang.


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 10, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> No beam only in Hyd.
> 
> I think it has a  parent company called Act broadband with fiber service which think limited to Bang.



Yes ACT Fibernet in Bangalore FTW !!! 60mbps 100GB FUP 1999


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 11, 2014)

[MENTION=23425]gopi_vbboy[/MENTION] : When will you die? Along with Beam?



Spoiler


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> [MENTION=23425]gopi_vbboy[/MENTION] : When will you die? Along with Beam?


sounds rude. add a smiley.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 11, 2014)

need to start downloading. Need to get a raspberry pi


----------



## Minion (Aug 11, 2014)

Local Internet providers are much better than biggies such as airtel,reliance etc.

Expecting some local companies to provide this kind of services in Orissa with BSNL providing service sucks big time They are providing speed of 512KBps and saying they are providing broadband  Well they changed the definition of broadband altogether i think


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 11, 2014)

can someone tell me private ISPs in Pune ???? m fed up of this tikona and its high latencies...


----------



## theserpent (Aug 12, 2014)

^WOW


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 12, 2014)

Tikona Care said:


> Dear Subscriber,
> 
> Greetings from Tikona.
> 
> ...



le bhai.. tu bhi kya yaad rakhega - 1108661044


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 13, 2014)

Mods & Admins, why the hell this bullish!t Tik**a care is allowed to enter this @TDF???


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 13, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Mods & Admins, why the hell this bullish!t Tik**a care is allowed to enter this @TDF???



What's problem with that ??


----------



## icebags (Aug 14, 2014)

^ if its actual tikona, then its good really. perhaps a mod can confirm.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 14, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> What's problem with that ??



I have a problem with them. Despite I being a subscriber  of BSNL ,how dare they attach a ticket no. with me regarding their complain?


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ ah, don't sweat it  BTW, BSNL should learn a lesson from BEAM or just F*** Off. Yeah, lots of people will tell ***L is the only player in rural areas but still the speed they offer is crappy and not to mention all sorts of other problems. If only beam was present in my locality I would have surely went for the B-MAX 999 plan.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 16, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ ah, don't sweat it  BTW, BSNL should learn a lesson from BEAM or just F*** Off. Yeah, lots of people will tell ***L is the only player in rural areas but still the speed they offer is crappy and not to mention all sorts of other problems. If only beam was present in my locality I would have surely went for the B-MAX 999 plan.



Friend,perhaps you missed my  quotes regarding to whom I am accusing. Its Tik**a not the Super Beam. Please go through the statements above with a little patience.


----------

